# Computer Freezes with more than 2GB ram in 64 bit



## kine (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a ram problem i think with my computer. I think it freezes in ram intensive applications like playing a full hd video or processing one. Graphic intensive games freeze too after some time playing.
If I remove 6 gb ram and keep 2gb everything runs fine. Windows memory diagnostic also freezes with 8gb ram at 4%, with 4gb at 14% and with 2gb ram it finishes the tests. Tried all possible combinations


- Tried another GPU
- Updated all drivers - and bios
- Increased the voltage to my RAM
- Ran memory diagnostic and memtest successful on all ram 2gb sticks individually
- Rotated 2GB memory through all 4 ram slots - no freezes


My computer specs:
Mobo: Gigabyte ga-p35-ds3p
OS: Windows 7 64 bit
Processor: Intel core 2 duo 3.16ghz
Memory: 2x2GB Adata DDR2 800, 2x2GB kingston hyperX
Graphics card: Ge force gtx 470
PSU: Cooler master 700W


I need the 8 gb ram because i create-edit HD videos. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

gigabyte tech support has been good to me in the past
http://ggts.gigabyte.com.tw/tech.asp?ClassID=2&Country=U.S.A.&SourceWeb=B2C


----------



## kine (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok i e-mailed a report of my problem and I hope for an answer soon.
How long it took for you to get an answer?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

running two different makes of ram is a no no. They are probably different voltages for a start so the auto setting in the bios wont know what to do.

Second there is no need for more than 4GB ram unless you are into heavy video editing or do 3d modelling etc.

Third you should be running a better wattage and better make of psu such as the corsair 750TX.

Check your voltages and temperatures in the BIOS.


----------



## kine (Oct 1, 2010)

The 2x2 gb kingston hyperx 800 is the same brand but still memtest and applications freeze. Same with Adata.
I am ok with 4gb ram as long as I get no freezes
The voltage looks normal in bios 1.888v for ram. When i tried to increase it manually in all the safe increments in bios still got freezes.
System temperature always below 40 C and CPU temp 35-37 C.

Something else: Currently my computer is in a old house with old electric panel and noticed that when I switch on the PSU (back button) with one stick 2gb ram house safety switch drops. When I have all the sticks (8gb ram) it doesn't drop when swithcing on. It is weird because I expected the opposite.




Just trying to make sure everything else is ok before I spend more money in PSU or anything else, already got ram and windows 7 64 bit hopping it will work but no avail.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

kine, got my answer in 3 days

problem not solved for two weeks, but they stuck with me even though i was not using RAM chips they recommend, they were all the some though

seems like you may not have to wait for them greenburcelee seems to be sniffing things down pretty quick


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What voltage are the sticks rated for?
Or what are the part numbers for the 2 sets so we can look them up?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you said in your system specs that you were running adata and kingston hyperex


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

greenbrucelee said:


> you said in your system specs that you were running adata and kingston hyperex


4gig of each(2 sets)


----------



## kine (Oct 1, 2010)

All sticks according to manufacture standards work by default on 1.8v. Only hyperx can over clocked to 1066 but never tried because I am not interested.
Also tried kingston KVR667D2N5/2G 2GB which is listed in gigabytes site as compatible ram for my motherboard even in dual channel 2x2gb and still got the freeze in memory diagnostic and in HD video editing applications.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

All sticks can work on 1.8v but are these rated higher? Sometimes especially when using 4 dims you need to raise the voltage to the max of the rating..


----------



## kine (Oct 1, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> All sticks can work on 1.8v but are these rated higher? Sometimes especially when using 4 dims you need to raise the voltage to the max of the rating..


Yes they are rated to 2.3v (the hyperx) but whats the point since i tried with 1.8v rated sticks (Adata and kingston KVR667D2N5) that are recomended from gygabite as compatible and still have the same freezes.
Already tried to increase the voltage to all the safe increments in bios settings with hyperx but i got the same problem.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Lets try a different approach, with 2 sticks only installed, check the voltage readings in the Bios for the 12v, 5v, 3.3v and the CPU and motherboard temp readings(the Bios is generally considered the most accurate) record the numbers, then in windows using HW Monitor both at idle and under load recheck the temps this time including the Video card(GPU) the CPU, System temps and voiltages.

If you have a digital voltmeter and are comfortable doing so I would also check the current available at the house plug with the PC on.


----------



## kine (Oct 1, 2010)

In bios with 2 sticks

Vcore - 1.204
Cpu - 32 C
System temp - 40-42 C
+3.3V - 3.328V
+12V - 12.175V
DDR18V - 1.904V (with one stick reads 1.888V)

There is no 5V reading in my bios.

In windows with no stress








And with stress. Although i am not sure i stressed it enough but the memtest in the below right corner running with 2 sticks always freezes the computer at the beginning 2%-3%. When running it with one stick it finishes ram checking. So i had to "print screen" just before it freezes.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Temps and voltages look good.

Try setting the MCH(northbridge) voltage control up by 0.025v in the MIT section of the Bios.


----------



## kine (Oct 1, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Temps and voltages look good.
> 
> Try setting the MCH(northbridge) voltage control up by 0.025v in the MIT section of the Bios.


Just did that right now and still windows memory diagnostic tool freezes in 14%.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try using Memtest+ D/L and run it burn to a cd and boot to the CD, check with the 2 sticks installed in this case.
 memtest+


----------



## kine (Oct 1, 2010)

Did that also freezes. I am starting to believe that it has nothing to do with ram. Maybe it's the house power panel the psu, who knows. The problem is that I can't buy a new psu just for testing neither borrow one at 700+ watts.

edit: Is there a possibility for a psu to demand more power from the wall socked during ram diagnostic tests (sorry if it sounds stupid)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not really booting from the CD to run memtest should be less of a load then windows, but providing you didn't see any errors while the test was running, it will have eliminated the hard drive and windows as a source of the problem.

If you have a lower power video card then I would swap it in and retest, if you don't get the freezing then start thinking power supply.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

kine: the details of this are over my head, but in reply to your last question, i've seen new PC systems drawing 1000 watts right out of the box, that is getting to the point where it can be an issue on a standard 15 amp household circuit, even if you have the PSU to handle it

i use an on-line power conditioner on my system that conditions the waveform and monitors the AC to let me know when it's not %100


----------



## kine (Oct 1, 2010)

It seems that allot of people have the same or similar problem.

http://social.answers.microsoft.com...r/thread/85cad5d1-dace-415d-9b06-5c609209e232

There supposed to be a fix from microsoft but it seems it is safer to wait for the sp1 for win 7 64bit.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2265716



> If you have a lower power video card then I would swap it in and retest, if you don't get the freezing then start thinking power supply.


I don't have one but it seems easier for me to borrow one for testing than a psu. Thanks wrench97.



> kine: the details of this are over my head, but in reply to your last question, I've seen new PC systems drawing 1000 watts right out of the box, that is getting to the point where it can be an issue on a standard 15 amp household circuit, even if you have the PSU to handle it


An electrician will check that soon and will replace the household circuit if needed.Thanks for the help Rivendale.

Well it seems those are my options 1.replace with a lower power video card and test 2. replace the house circuit 3. wait for sp1 for win 7.

Now to find an old graphic card...

EDIT: Forgot to mention that my old graphics card was xfx 9800 gx2 which required 630 watts power supply. 

http://xfxforce.com/en-us/products/graphiccards/9series/9800gx2.aspx

The card was replaced (in warrantee) with the gtx 470 which requires 550 watts. So actually I already made the low power GPU test right?

http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_gtx_470_us.html


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

kine: if you are using a dedicated 15 amp circuit it should not normally be an issue, but if you live in a rural area like me with voltage flux, or you have other stuff, a bunch of other outlets on the same truck using the circuit, or as you point out, there is a fault in the wiring, or bad design, bad supply, or i've even seen 100 foot ungrounded extension cord, whatever, then maybe

but if it's hardware trouble, your in the right spot!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sometimes I really wonder just how the video card manufacturers arrive at power usage numbers, the GTX470 is a more powerful card and actually requires more power when under load then a 9800GT, at idle the newer tech allows lower consumption but loaded it's higher and runs a lot hotter.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

wrench97, me thinks when it comes to advertising, they measure it they way the want to


----------



## kine (Oct 1, 2010)

I had the freezes with both cards. Anyway i will try to find a low power card to test it...


----------



## kine (Oct 1, 2010)

Searching through the internet I found that someone with the same problem disabled usb controller from bios and memtest worked for him. I disabled the usb controller and with 2 sticks of 2gb ram the progress reached 48% then froze. Never reached that far before. Does this mean something?
The more I look into it seems like a motherboard issue.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have any usb devices other then a KB or Mouse hooked up?

The memory controller is on the motherboard, so contacting Gigabyte support may be in order.


----------



## kine (Oct 1, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Do you have any usb devices other then a KB or Mouse hooked up?
> 
> The memory controller is on the motherboard, so contacting Gigabyte support may be in order.


No devices in usb ports, got my mouse and keyboard in ps\2 ports and all other ports are free.

Hope Gigabyte answers soon.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

with a 470 i would be running a quality 750w

with a 9800 gx2 a quality 850w


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

i'm out on a limb and apologizes in advance for messing up the great thread here, i have no practical fix to suggest, but i have to go old school to suggest a general idea 

this reminds me of an address space conflict, the way it's moving when you change the devices

back in the day when we had to configure the address spaces for DMA resources and firmware addressing spaces by hand, an address space conflict would crash the memory testing when it ran into the conflicted area, sometimes by that we could tell what device it was, and then... well, we proceeded to the next error 

if that kind of thing still going on today? the BIOS probably takes care of all that stuff now, but still... it looks familiar

ok, thanks!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's all automatically assigned in the Bios, with IRQ sharing I haven't seen address conflicts in quite awhile.

Do you have a sound card, network card or any other PCI/PCIe cards installed other then the video card?


----------



## kine (Oct 1, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> It's all automatically assigned in the Bios, with IRQ sharing I haven't seen address conflicts in quite awhile.
> 
> Do you have a sound card, network card or any other PCI/PCIe cards installed other then the video card?



Nothing just the video card.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's what I thought.

Take a look in System Information under hardware, for Forced Hardware and Conflicts/Sharing Copy/Paste(Edit/Select All/Copy) whatever you find listed.


----------



## kine (Oct 1, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> That's what I thought.
> 
> Take a look in System Information under hardware, for Forced Hardware and Conflicts/Sharing Copy/Paste(Edit/Select All/Copy) whatever you find listed.


I found this in Conflicts/Sharing. Forced Hardware is empty.



> I/O Port 0x00000000-0x00000CF7 PCI bus
> I/O Port 0x00000000-0x00000CF7 Direct memory access controller
> 
> I/O Port 0x000003C0-0x000003DF Intel(R) G33/G31/P35 Express Chipset PCI Express Root Port - 29C1
> ...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's all normal IRQ sharing, Nothing I didn't expect to see and no conflicts listed.


----------



## kine (Oct 1, 2010)

Just to note that I am using only 2 GB in the last days because it is stable and I can edit videos without a problem (apart being slow in large files).


----------



## kine (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok got my answer from Gigabyte support wich is:



> Dear Sir,
> 
> Thank you for supporting GIGABYTE products and contacting GBT Tech Support. As to the problem you mentioned, we suggest you follow the steps below to do some basic examination.
> 
> ...


The fourth advice already done with my new OS so no need to do it again. 
Also i really don't have the luxury to buy more sticks of ram for testing especially when i need 4x1gb. Anyway if i had strong facts that it could work flawlessly with 4x1gb sticks i would buy them but this motherboard has 4 slots and can support up to 8gb (as stated from Gigabyte) ram so it should accept 2gb sticks.
I will sure try to reset the bios soon, it is easy. Is it enough to switch of the PSU before that or i have to unplug the connector on it? 
As for the 2) it's a bit difficult for me to do all that i am not an expert but i can say that my case has 3 fans working (only for the case) so maybe i will try to disconnect them.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I would try each of what they have suggested. I also always run memory that is on a motherboards qvl list to ensure compatability.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

To reset the cmos you just need to unplug the power at the wall, then press and hold the power button several times to disapate any residual power.


----------



## kine (Oct 1, 2010)

I could swear that there was *KINGSTON KVR667D2N5/2G* in the list some time ago. Must have made some mistake.:4-dontkno
Anyway how do i add 8gb in a 4 slot motherboard that supports it, the list has only 1gb single sticks.



> To reset the cmos you just need to unplug the power at the wall, then press and hold the power button several times to disapate any residual power.


Ok thanks i will try soon and post the results.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well you put 4 2GB dimms in the slots, but there isn't any need for 8GB 4GB is more than sufficient unless your into heavy video editing.


----------



## kine (Oct 1, 2010)

Reset bios to defaults and now computer won't even start with 4gb ram or 8gb. It will start normally though with one 2gb stick.
Now i can't even preform memory test on 4gb.

Edit: Something weird. There is a 12v pcie power connector going to the mobo. I connected a free power cord hanging in my computer inserted the second 2gb stick and the computer now started. I am not sure what this means but I will run another memtest now....
*
*


----------



## BlackHatJack (Sep 18, 2010)

The freeze happens under high video usage and memtest cannot condemn any particular stick of RAM ?

Do you have another video card to check ? Does your motherboard have onboard video ?


----------



## kine (Oct 1, 2010)

Still got the freezes with 4gb ram. Already had a lower power card in my system but still had freezes. gigabyte ga p35ds3p does not have onboard graphics card.
Tried to disconnect all the extra fans checked the motherboard around and all the cables the box and haven't found anything that could cause a short circuit.

The only thing I have now is that 4gb ram works only when I have the 12v pcie power connector going to the mobo connected and when I disconnect 4gb do not work. The computer tries to startup (fans working) then shuts down. This happens in loop.


Is this a power (PSU) issue, Is this a ram compatibility issue? Should I buy 4x1gb ram(according to gigabyte's answer)? Should I buy a 900W PSU? I am confused don't know what to do.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

do you mean the 4 pin connector? this should be in the motherboard at all times having it unplugged can damage the motherboard and cpu.

Having all 4 slots filled can cause voltage issues if you want 4GB it is bets to have 2x2GB.

The ram you should use should be on gigabytes qvl list, if it is not then do not use it.


----------



## kine (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes I mean a four pin connector going to the motherboard.
So the solution to my problem could be ram compatibility? Then what ram gigabyte used to check that their motherboard (ga p35 ds3p) can accept 8gb ram in four slots?
:grin:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

download the memory support list and it will tell you what is compatible http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2742#sp

Why do you need 8GB? it will serve no purpose unless you are using highend video editing apps or do high end 3d modelling.


----------



## kine (Oct 1, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> download the memory support list and it will tell you what is compatible [url]http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2742#sp[/URL]
> 
> Why do you need 8GB? it will serve no purpose unless you are using highend video editing apps or do high end 3d modelling.


I am happy with 4gb as long as i get no freezes.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

4GB is more than sufficient. No game will use more than 2 and a bit anyway.

The best ideal is to get your cpu in line with the ram which is normally done by the bios unless your overclocking which is where you have to tweak settings.


----------



## kine (Oct 1, 2010)

The best result so far is to use 4gb ram in single channel (2 sticks in different collor slots side by side). Memory diagnostic tool passed all the tests. Is there any serious drawback using that amount of ram in mono channel?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

not really any major problems but, dual channel is faster and having all four slots filled can sometime cause voltage issues. This is why its normallr recommended for 4GB to run 2x2GB in dual channel.


----------



## kine (Oct 1, 2010)

I have 2x2gb modules in 2 slots in mono channel. Haven't filled all slots.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

do you get freezes if you do dual channel?


----------



## kine (Oct 1, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> do you get freezes if you do dual channel?


Yes.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you may have bad slots then but if its ok in single channel then run it like that.


----------



## kine (Oct 1, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> you may have bad slots then but if its ok in single channel then run it like that.


 I would say that there aren't bad slots since with 2 GB stick tested all ram slots (read first post) passed all the tests. It looks like a problem with bios-dual channel connection.
Anyway I am really tired spending all of my time to fix this issue so I will accept 4 GB in single channel at least for the next 2 years. After that I will probably buy a new computer.

Ok posting this in case someone gets any help from it to solve similar problems. Installed 2x2gb Kingston hyperx ram in slots 1 and 2 and a transcend 2gb module at 800 i had laying around in slot 3. Memory diagnostic finishes all tests cpu z reports 6 gb ram dual channel. Everything seems to work perfect.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

6GB is probably lots!


----------



## kine (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes I believe it is enough but I am sure now it is some sort of compatibility issue between ram and dual channel configuration. It looks like some ram modules can perform well in single channel even if not compatible with the motherboard but in dual channel this incompatibility surfaces. There is no other way I can explain how two different modules of ram work in dual channel and the same type modules don't.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

me either, it went over my head way back

just reminded me of an address space problem

who know?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There's more to ram then type and speed, the timings and voltages are only part or the story, you can install mismatched sticks and a lot of the time they will work, then comes the one combination of motherboard/CPU/Ram that just won't get along.


----------



## kine (Oct 1, 2010)

All I know is that memtest reports 6 gb of dual ram without any errors. I guess the tests check timings also with everything else?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No just reads and writes.
It does not test how fast it reads and writes just if the data is accepted, and returned correctly.


----------



## Ney_Br (Jun 16, 2011)

kine said:


> The best result so far is to use 4gb ram in single channel (2 sticks in different collor slots side by side). Memory diagnostic tool passed all the tests. Is there any serious drawback using that amount of ram in mono channel?


Hi,
I have experienced similar problem with a Gigabyte MB which did not accept to work with more than 2GB in dual channel. Tried everything, different RAM brands (Kingstone, A-data, Corsair) 1GB or 2GB, Win XP 32bits or Win 7 32/64 bits, different graphic cards, different PSU and none of them worked with more than 2GB installed.

Reading this post I noticed that you have been successful running with 4GB in one single channel. That I have not tried before. So, I decided to give it a try last night and guess what? It worked!:grin:ray:

So far my desktop with WinXP 32bits is running on 4GB RAM A-data PC6400, 800MHz, single channeled, flawless for more than 24 hours without any freezing nor BSOD.
Thanks for the hint!


----------

